# Problem with ATI tool overclock



## marlin1856 (Oct 6, 2006)

*ATI tool overclock issues*

I have an X850XT AGP with a VF900cu, with ATI tool i used to be able to clock it at 575/594 with no arts and a 3d03 score of 14300 ish but recently it changed and will only let me clock at 558/575, anything higher and it arts really bad. I have done nothing to my system or card to cause this and I have no idea why this has happened, could any one help me explain this, please.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you try to open your case to let fresh air come in?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## marlin1856 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for your reply but it is definately not heat as my case fan setup is well designed.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 6, 2006)

marlin1856 said:


> Thanks for your reply but it is definately not heat as my case fan setup is well designed.


Which version of ATITool do you used?  When you can't clock it as before, do you update ATITool?

Or, probably the GPU heatsink is not well seated on GPU?  This is unlikely the culprit, since the memory clock also affected.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## marlin1856 (Oct 7, 2006)

I am using .24 and have done so for months without altering anything. The HSF is seated correctly as temps have gone from 88 with the standard sinc to 52 with the VF900 so i know its not heat. Could i have damaged the ram or core by O/Cing it? I dont overclock for games as the card has enough grunt, i only overclock for benches at the moment.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 7, 2006)

marlin1856 said:


> I am using .24 and have done so for months without altering anything. The HSF is seated correctly as temps have gone from 88 with the standard sinc to 52 with the VF900 so i know its not heat. *Could i have damaged the ram or core by O/Cing it?* I dont overclock for games as the card has enough grunt, i only overclock for benches at the moment.


Usually, if OC damaging core or memory, it will simply make the card not working at all.  If the card is still working, I think it is not damage (yet).

Is the GPU temp still about the same as at the time when you change stock cooler to zalman VF900?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## marlin1856 (Oct 7, 2006)

Absolutely nothing has changed except for this weird mem/core clock problem.


----------

